# Congrats to Engee Potgieter



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Congrats*

Congrats Engee, glad to hear this. The African outfitter is a very nice magazine, and now they have Engee, what a combo! Good luck and looking forward to read your articles.


----------

